# Angel fry - free



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Platinum angel fry - Nancy's line - free to good homes.
Most are nickle size bodies - excluding fins.

Pickup Rockwall.

Unfortunately I am unable to attend the upcoming meeting.

bob


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll take some!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd love a few as I think Nancy is out of angels now but I can't get to bob's


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Tanya will you be at the meeting? I'm picking some up on Wednesday, and I can get some for you. I can deliver to the meeting.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Bob!!!
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

are there still some left?


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

If any are left and someone near garland / richardson doesn't mind grabbing 1 or two for me if they're being taken to the meeting? Otherwise, it won't be until Wend before i have a day off. Or if Tanya is getting some at meeting and doesn't mind holding 1 or 2 for me? Problem is, i wouldn't be able to get a hold of her until around the meeting time tomorrow. So, if you see this before the meeting tomorrow Tanya, can you yay or nay?! (i know how to get a hold of her and where she lives is why i would ask). got 2 angels now, one of them a Platinum Pearl. Would love another 1 or two to make sure i get 1 breeding pair since neither of mine are sexed atm.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll grab you some angels. Crownman has an empty tank so he may want some but he's getting some kribs and tetras from me but I have more kribs to share...lol


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I still have some angels left. first come.....

bob


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll be there tomorrow as planned, might have to schedule a later time though if that's ok.


----------

